# will my IBS settle down after my hormones do?



## H. Lacey (Feb 17, 2005)

i've noticed that my IBS gets a lot worse before, and a few days during my period, which i know probably won't change as i get older, but i was wondering whether it is usual for IBS to change/get better after puberty hormones have settled down fully (i'm 15 now)?? Thanks


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

It is common for woman who do not have IBS to get GI symptoms around the time of their period, even after puberty when the hormonal flux is less regular than later on. So I don't know that I could promise it would settle down or not. For some woman birth control pills settle some of the IBS down, but nothing is 100%.However, while IBS is chronic that doesn't mean unending at the same intensity forever. A lot of people either find things that control it or go into remission so it may change over time for other reasons that have nothing to do with puberty.K.


----------



## 17367 (Mar 26, 2006)

I to have the same problem my doctor recomended birth control to stop the pain a bit.


----------

